# BAD Movie Thread



## knight1fox3 (Mar 2, 2012)

So I know there's already a thread about discussing movies. Thought it might be interesting to list only the terrible "I sat and suffered through it or I couldn't watch anymore and turned it off" type movies. To start it off,

Bringing Out The Dead (1999) uke: Sat through it and finished it...


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 2, 2012)

I had to look that movie up, but I remember watching it now. That was a shitty movie!


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 2, 2012)

Idiocracy. Watched it based on recommendations here. . .the premise was great, but it went downhill FAST.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 2, 2012)

Pretty much anything by Will Ferrel. I thought Anchorman &amp; Old School were funny, but noting since.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 2, 2012)

^^^ You take that back! *Elf* is fantastic!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

don't think i have ever watched a will farrel movie


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 2, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> don't think i have ever watched a will farrel movie


don't bother, they are all terrible.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 2, 2012)

I normally can't stand Will Farrel, but Talladega Nights is a classic.

Shake n Bake!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 2, 2012)

I walked out on the Steve Martin version of Little Shop of Horrors back in the day. that's saying a lot seeing that I only paid $0.99 to see it.

I watched Novem all the way through, much to my wife's chagrin.

We watched Door to silence just to see how bad it could get (it got pretty bad...you know a movie is bad when the location scout plays a main character).

I turned off Transformers after 45 minutes.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Dang it! I should have clarified.

Responses should be a specific movie you didn't like and whether you sat through it or not. I figured the actual "Movie thread" was for discussing specifics on certain movies or actors.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 2, 2012)

Idiocracy

Talledega Nights

Stepbrothers

Elf

are not BAD movies.

Bewitched was a BAD movie.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 2, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Bewitched was a BAD movie.


By saying that, you know you are insulting bad movies.

I still don't understand how Bewitched made it past the initial pitch.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 2, 2012)

Eyes Wide Shut - came very close to walking out, but toughed my way through it. Stupid, then weird, then disturbing, then stupid again.

K1F3: How about grant us ten words or less to describe the awfulness?


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 2, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> I normally can't stand Will Farrel, but Talladega Nights is a classic.
> 
> Shake n Bake!


No, that one was terrible too.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 2, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Idiocracy
> 
> Talledega Nights
> 
> ...


Stepbrothers is the bar by which all terrible movies are measured. That movie was awful. That was the breaking point for me where I decided I would never watch another Will Ferrell movie ever again.

I'll have to admit Elf wasn't awful. I wouldn't call it good though. Talledega Nights was a not as awful version of Stepbrothers. It was bad, but not gawd awful.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 2, 2012)

Meet the Spartans was pretty bad, although I have stopped to watch a few minutes here and there when channel surfing...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wolverine said:


> Eyes Wide Shut - came very close to walking out, but toughed my way through it. Stupid, then weird, then disturbing, then stupid again.
> 
> K1F3: How about grant us ten words or less to describe the awfulness?


Granted! Now can we get an admin to start this thread over from the beginning? Wish I would have thought of that at the beginning.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 2, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> That was the breaking point for me where I decided I would never watch another Will Ferrell movie ever again.
> 
> I'll have to admit Elf wasn't awful. I wouldn't call it good though. Talledega Nights was a not as awful version of Stepbrothers. It was bad, but not gawd awful.


Before you swear off all WF movies, check out *Stranger Than Fiction*. That is actually very good. It doesn't have the typical WF mess in it.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 2, 2012)

Bombs Away: - rated PG movie found on Netflix while looking for something kid-safe...

I'm pretty sure they made up the script as they went. Makes Will Farrell look like Sir Lawrence Olivier.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 2, 2012)

Off Beat. Bad. very bad.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

starwars episodes i, ii, iii


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 2, 2012)

Duets. I seriously think I lost brain cells during that movie.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

jarassic park 2 and 3


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

anaconda...any of them


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

the wedding planner


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

the star studded Mid summers night dream from the late 1990's


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 2, 2012)

Night at the Roxbury


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Pleasantville


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 2, 2012)

Highlander 2


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

all the spiderman movies with toby mcguire or whatever his name is


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

dodgeball, zoolander


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 2, 2012)

Anything with J-Lo. She is hot, but only manages to showup in really bad movies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 2, 2012)

Snick, are you going through my Netflix queue?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

so you have you netflicks que full of bad movies...why would you do that?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

the last airbender


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

shrek 2 and 3


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

battlefield earth


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 2, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> the last airbender


Agreed. My wife and I really enjoyed the cartoon series and were really excited about the movie coming out. It was so bad, they couldn't even say the character names right...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 2, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> so you have you netflicks que full of bad movies...why would you do that?


Most of what you listed I would not consider good movies, but I don't think they're bad. I liked the Spiderman &amp; Jurassic Park series, and thought Dodgeball was pretty funny. I liked the first Anaconda movie, and yes, I even liked Episodes 1-3 for Star Wars (although 2 was pretty cheesy).


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 2, 2012)

apparently snick and I have very different tastes in movies...she's naming all the ones I loved


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone seen Dirty Love with Jenny McCarthy?

The movie poster is in Merriam-Webster next to "bad movie"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 2, 2012)

^^^ It had Carmen Electra. Akin to J-lo, she ishot and only manages to show up in bad movies...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

most of them aren't horrible movies I never want to see again, but they will never make it to my movie collection. I too love some really bad movies, it just really depends on movie


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 2, 2012)

Dude, Where's my Car?

Little Nicky

Bad Santa


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

death to smoochie


----------



## willsee (Mar 2, 2012)

Spiderman 2?

Bad movie?

You're high


----------



## willsee (Mar 2, 2012)

_The Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 2, 2012)

Any Batman movie not including Adam West, Michael Keaton, or Christian Bale (although Bale is getting annoying with his overly emphasized mouthbreathing...)


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2012)

willsee said:


> Spiderman 2?
> 
> Bad movie?
> 
> You're high


I know lots of people disagree but I don't like the actor they picked to play spiderman....so its hard to watch. I think Kirsten dunst was a miscast too


----------



## envirotex (Mar 2, 2012)

Slightly embarassed to even say but _From Justin to Kelly_ has to be on the short list...

Oh and High School Musical 2 and 3.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2012)

National Treasure

Hugo. (slow and terrible)

Undercover brother

Anything with the words Harry potter

Meet the parents 2&amp;3

The last Austin powers movie , Beyonce sucked!


----------



## pbrme (Mar 4, 2012)

Either I was the only one on here who struggled through _*The Wicker Man*_, or you all are some twisted individuals, or haven't seen this yet. In the case of the latter, don't bother... It's not the a$$hole of the bigscreen, but you can see it from there.


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2012)

Wendigo

Real Steel


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> battlefield earth


I don't think it was intended to be funny, but my wife and I laughed all the way through that movie.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 5, 2012)

Supe said:


>


Wow. "*He's a rappin' genie with an attitude... and he's ready for slam-dunk fun." *If that's not fourteen words of pure predictive bad-ness, I don't know what is.
Kudos to "Bad Santa" too (one of the few I've seen). It was one of those WTF movies... is it supposed to be funny? Dramatic?Tragic? Is it a heist movie? WTH is it?

And how could anyone miss the Rosie ODonnell collection?

- Exit to Eden, with Dan Aykroyd (bad)

- The Flinstones, with multiiple actors of now-ruined-careers (bad)

- I'll Do Anything, with Nick Nolte (bad) (okay, it was a small part, but she put the Rosie Curse on it anyway)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> starwars episodes i, ii, iii


I find your lack of faith disturbing. Now setting Death Star weapons to permaban.

I was so caught up in the idea of new Star Wars movie as a teenager that if Episode I contained nothing but someone reciting the phone book, I would have messed my shorts at the midnight opening, gone home to change and grab a Dr. Pepper, then gone back for the 4 AM showing. It had a few cool scenes, but the whole little boy wonder Anakin and Jar Jar nightmare were awful.

I like a lot of the separatist and Palpatine secretly pitting both sides against the other to start a war and give himself more powers stuff. But the love scenes are just plain wooden. My ex-wife could fake it better than that.

Episode III was pretty awesome I thought. The Obi-Wan/Vader duel interspersed with Yoda/Palpatine was my favorite 15 minutes of movie ever.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 5, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> starwars episodes i, ii, iii


+100 LOTR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > starwars episodes i, ii, iii
> ...


If LOTR was pitted against these three abmoninations, I'd say your off by four or five orders of magnitude. SW epi I was so bad I fell asleep in the middle of it and refused to get the other two atrocities.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw episodes 1,2,3 each once and I don't really have plans to watch them ever again...while there were a couple scenes that were good, the rest of the movie makes it not worth it to me. Episodes 4,5,6 however I can watch over and over again.

still haven't seen any of the LOTR all the way through just bits and pieces


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2012)

I have yet to make through I, II, or III without falling asleep. I never went to the theater to see anyof them. I have tried to watch on cable or regular tv but never make it. I doubt that I will ever be able to remain conscious through any of them, they just don't hold my interest.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 5, 2012)

SW I, II, II don't belong in this thread because they were so bad I never even bothered starting to watch them, let alone turn it off or sit through.



willsee said:


> _The Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans_


I'm not about to Google Sucks that at work to see what it's about!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 5, 2012)

It really is sort of a horrible movie but I laugh to the point of tears anytime i watch Down Periscope.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2012)

^Yeah, it's dumb, but funny.


----------



## goodal (Mar 5, 2012)

All very bad

Superhero movie - didnt get 15 minutes into this one.

Men who stare at goats - Even after I watched, I wasnt sure what it was supposed to be - Comedy, drama, weird?

GI Joe - I guess it was targeted at 12-19 year olds. Acting very cheesy.

Invention of Lying - Premise was funny but when it started doging religion I was done.

Wanted - just dumb, bending bullets?? come on.

Macgruber - Funny on SNL not for 90 minutes.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ I thought I was the only person who had ever even heard of 'Men who stare at goats'... weird is the only way to describe that one.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 5, 2012)

We saw men who stare at goats because some of the trailers were funny...yeah they put all the funny parts in the trailers so if you saw the trailers you pretty much saw the movie


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2012)

Men who stare at goa...oh, nevermind - read that wrong.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 5, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> We saw men who stare at goats because some of the trailers were funny...yeah they put all the funny parts in the trailers so if you saw the trailers you pretty much saw the movie


Yea, that was a disappointing movie. You'd figure with a cast like that it would have been better (George Clooney, Ewan McGregor, Jeff Bridges &amp; Kevin Spacey).


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 5, 2012)

I think it might just be a george cloonery thing. His three kings movie from like 10 years ago is equally as weird


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 5, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> I think it might just be a george cloonery thing. His three kings movie from like 10 years ago is equally as weird


You may be on to something. George Clooney was also in _Batman &amp; Robin_, which wasn't even good enough to be described as awful.


----------



## willsee (Mar 5, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > _The Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans_
> ...


Nick Cage movie about a drug addicted cop who is a piece of shit but is considered a great cop (if I remember it all correctly)


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 5, 2012)

^Oh and here I thought it was porn.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 5, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> It really is sort of a horrible movie but I laugh to the point of tears anytime i watch Down Periscope.


like the Hot Shots or Naked Gun series.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2012)

willsee said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > willsee said:
> ...


What makes it a true shame was that The Bad Lt. with harvey Keitel was awesome in a watching the trainwreck sort of way.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 5, 2012)

Why has Hollywood not made a movie about trainwrecks? You would think that people's inability to look away from one would help it become a blockbuster...


----------



## willsee (Mar 5, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Why has Hollywood not made a movie about trainwrecks? You would think that people's inability to look away from one would help it become a blockbuster...


Unstoppable?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 5, 2012)

willsee said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Why has Hollywood not made a movie about trainwrecks? You would think that people's inability to look away from one would help it become a blockbuster...
> ...


No, that one was about STOPPING a trainwreck. I'm talking about something simple like a montage of actual wrecks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Why has Hollywood not made a movie about trainwrecks? You would think that people's inability to look away from one would help it become a blockbuster...


they've made movies featuring actors that were complete trainwrecks, that's gotta count for something.


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2012)

"The Fugitive" with Harrison Ford had a train wreck. Also, Under Siege 2 was AND featured a train wreck, with the one and only Steven Seagal.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2012)

Broken Arrow with John Travolta ended in a train wreck.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2012)

My mother is going to make me watch another Harry Potter movie this weekend, I just know it.

I never read the books or watched them until about a month or so ago when I was there. Good stories, likeable and hateable characters, not a kid movie to my surprise, good effects, etc. But just not my thing. I can sit through it and be entertained for 2 hours, but have no interest in becoming a hardcore fan.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 5, 2012)

How about a Planewreck: *Snakes on a Plane*

How high do you have to be to like button this one?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> I think it might just be a george cloonery thing. His three kings movie from like 10 years ago is equally as weird


How about "Burn After Reading"? Very strange. Funny quote from the CIA, "The Russians?........Really??"



VTEnviro said:


> My mother is going to make me watch another Harry Potter movie this weekend, I just know it.
> 
> I never read the books or watched them until about a month or so ago when I was there. Good stories, likeable and hateable characters, not a kid movie to my surprise, good effects, etc. But just not my thing. I can sit through it and be entertained for 2 hours, but have no interest in becoming a hardcore fan.


Good luck with that. IMO, the movies don't start getting good until The Prisoner of Azkaban. And even then, not a lot of good duels until The Goblet of Fire. Kick ass dragons in that one too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2012)

Human Centipede? :lmao:


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 5, 2012)

Better than *Men Who Stare at Goats*


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 5, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Better than *Men Who Stare at Goatse*


Fixed it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2012)

Supe said:


> Also, Under Siege 2 was AND featured a train wreck, with the one and only Steven Seagal.


And, an underage Katherine Heigl.

I picked this awful movie solely because of the awful title: _Hobo with a Shotgun_. It did not disappoint.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 6, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> How about "Burn After Reading"? Very strange. Funny quote from the CIA, "The Russians?........Really??"


I thought that movie was funny...love the Coen brothers' sense of humor...


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 6, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Why has Hollywood not made a movie about trainwrecks? You would think that people's inability to look away from one would help it become a blockbuster...


Unbreakable - it starts with a train wreck.Super 8 - I didn't see it, but the trailer shows a train wreck

...and what about Silver Streak with Gene Wilder? Classic badness.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2012)

Or Supertrain, which was a train wreck in more than just one way.


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2012)

Saw "In Time" this past weekend. Other than the fact that you get to see an underwater butt shot, followed by a lingerie shot of a cute girl, it was so corny and predictable, it was almost painful to watch. Killing off the girl from House early on also was earning them any brownie points.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 1, 2012)

_Thankskilling _was one of the worst movies ever - and this coming from someone whose first date with her future husband was a B-horror movie marathon. Even MST3K-style commentary wouldn't save it.


----------



## csb (May 2, 2012)

Dead Like Me: Life After Death

TV show was awesome, movie should never have happened.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2012)

csb said:


> Dead Like Me: Life After Death
> 
> TV show was awesome, movie should never have happened.


Awww really???! TV show rocked and I was looking forward to seeing the movie. That bad, huh?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 2, 2012)

^^ Sounds like Twin Peaks and Fire Walk With Me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2012)

I will go ahead and call it now: Battleship.


----------



## Supe (May 2, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I will go ahead and call it now: Battleship.


The Jason Ellis Show (for those of you with Sirius radio) are filming a parody titled "Big F*cking Mega Boat".


----------



## rwbailey21 (May 2, 2012)

The Divide Unrated. Horrible.


----------



## Wolverine (May 3, 2012)

Supe said:


> Saw "In Time" this past weekend. Other than the fact that you get to see an underwater butt shot, followed by a lingerie shot of a cute girl, it was so corny and predictable, it was almost painful to watch. Killing off the girl from House early on also was earning them any brownie points.


+1.
I would put this one in the "Let's-suspend-reality-and-play-what-if" category.

Except it landed more solidly in "Let's-suspend-reality-and...-wait-...-what?"

If everybody is in such a hurry, why don't they have bicycles?

If it's so expensive to move, how did Mr. British Accent Bad Guy get here?

If dude can pull a gun out of nowhere in the nick of time and shoot everybody, why not just pull it out early and shoot then? Hello; Raiders of the Lost Ark, dummy!

Yup, these are the ingredients of a bad movie.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 4, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Dead Like Me: Life After Death
> ...


Yeah, it was.


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2012)

No, it was not that bad. Take the concept of "bad", multiply it exponentially, and then sprinkle some wet turd on it when you're done. _That's_ how bad the Dead Like Me movie was.


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2012)

went and saw Dark Shadows for mothers day (My Wife and Mom wanted to go see it)

as much as I can generally overlook the pinko comie Johny Dep for good pirate movies.. this one is about 1/3 as good as the worst pirate carribean movie..

Youve seen all the funny parts on TV already....

bad news for me is in-laws also in town, so it cost me $88 to take my family, mom, dad, MIL, FIL to see a shitty movie yesterday... and no one even offered to buy popcorn either


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2012)

Tim Burton hasn't made a decent movie since Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## mevans154 (May 15, 2012)

Apollo 18...Actually walked out

Paranormal Activity 1, 2 &amp; 3

Any Will Ferrell movie.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 15, 2012)

Agree with the Will Ferrell comment except Talladega Nights.

SHAKE N BAKE!


----------



## csb (May 15, 2012)

Supe said:


> No, it was not that bad. Take the concept of "bad", multiply it exponentially, and then sprinkle some wet turd on it when you're done. _That's_ how bad the Dead Like Me movie was.


This.

Does "They couldn't get Mandy Patinkin to come back" help frame out how bad it could be?

I haven't seen all of it, but The Heartbreak Kid has been on TV and it's AWFUL. I'm starting to wonder if I like many Ben Stiller movies at all. Zoolander, sure, and maybe There's Something About Mary, but other than that his characters are incredibly unlikable.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 15, 2012)

mevans154 said:


> Apollo 18...Actually walked out


I thought that one was pretty decent, if a bit slow. I like to blame untoward events (say, digestive related emissions) on moon rocks.


----------



## mevans154 (May 15, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> mevans154 said:
> 
> 
> > Apollo 18...Actually walked out
> ...


I just have a problem with movies when the characters are in a crisis (ghost, demons, moon rocks chasing them), and the next scene they are sound asleep and act surprised when they are being tormented again.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 15, 2012)

I will have to say they were spot on with what the Soviets built as a LEM.


----------

